# CRS- Can't Remember *Stuff*



## Herb G. (Aug 13, 2017)

I suffer from CRS. It's also known as can't remember $h!t syndrome.
So forgive me if this has been posted before.
How many times have you set a tool down, turned around, and the tool is gone?
How many times in the last month have you walked into a room & forgot why you went in there?
Have you ever left a tool sitting somewhere, go back, and it's gone, only to turn up somewhere entirely different?
I left a pair of Channel-locks on my work bench overnight. Went back the next morning, gone.
Found them a week later in my wife's sewing room. I swore up & down I did not put them in there.

I asked my wife, she said she used them to adjust the leg on her fabric table. I asked her if that's where she got them from. "No". Well, make sure they get back where they came from is all I ask.
A week later, they were still in the sewing room.

So, they are locked in my tool chest now. I might be forgetful, but I at least try to put my tools back were I got them from. If I don't, there's no telling where they will end up.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 13, 2017)

What were we talking about?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 14, 2017)

I just had one of those moments tonight. 

Walked up to the house, and remembered I had forgot the camera in the shop. 

Walked back out to get it, got back to the house where I thought I had set my Tea Glass down and it wasn't up here. 

Went back out, scanned the shop quickly, nowhere to be found. 

Back to the house, thought maybe I had brought it inside. 

Got to the door, and said, "What in the hell are you thinking, you didn't go inside!" 

Back to the shop, where I finally found my glass next to where I was tossing a few blanks in Cactus Juice. 

And, finally to the house with everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2017)

Happens to me all the time. 
Last night, I went to bed, got my phone to play a golf game, then remembered I need to square up with rocky for some blanks he made me. So I walked downstairs with my phone to use as a light, set down at the computer, realized I had to pee. Went to the bathroom to pee, washed my hands, turned out the light, and walked up to bed. Got in bed, doh. I didn't paypal rocky. Walked back downstairs.
Logged in. Squared up with rocky. Then walked back up to bed. Got in bed. Went to get the phone to play golf.....doh. its next to the computer.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2017)

I hate stairs.....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 14, 2017)

That stuff never happens to me.... that I can remember

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 14, 2017)

Yep happened to me this weekend. I have a pair of those bi-focal safety glasses I can not read the freakin' ruler with out them so they are critical. I always put them back in the same drawer (except when I don't). Get to the shop this weekend and they are not there. I must of waisted 90 minutes looking around for them everywhere and finally found them in plain sight on my metal workbench. And walking into a room to get something and then getting there and ask yourself "what am I looking for". Yep too many times.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 14, 2017)

I've done that a time or two with safety glasses, and then realized they were on top of my head!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Aug 15, 2017)

Last weekend, I changed the furnace filter. It's been kinda hot here lately.
So, I turned off the t-stat so I could open the filter door.
Did that, put it back together, and went back upstairs.

About 3 hours later, my wife says it's getting pretty hot in here.
She says she doesn't feel any air coming out of the vent either.

So, I go back downstairs & sure enough, I forgot to turn the t-stat back on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 15, 2017)

Today I lost a 5 inch carpenter pencil. I thought it was behind an ear. I checked both as I sometimes write with either hand (thus causing enough confusion to start with).Well when putting on my logger helmet and shield combo on to use my grinder, I must have dislodged it. It was found some time later when scratching my head. It was beyond the ear in my hair working its way to my shoulder. It was just inches beyond my fingers when first searching, but lost to the world.

Any way, re-handled a round nose steel shovel, stone rake and aluminum scoop shovel today. Also re-edged the shovels as needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

